# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  MIS TARJETAS DE ANIMALES Y OTRAS IDEAS PARA MENTALISTAS

## chacariz

He escrito un libro sobre mentalismo con tarjetas de animales.

El libro se llama "*MIS TARJETAS DE ANIMALES Y OTRAS IDEAS PARA MENTALISTAS*".

En resumen se trata de un mazo de tarjetas (52) con animales y banderas, con las que se pueden hacer muchos efectos de mentalismo, y además es todo terreno, pues vale para toda clase de público y toda clase de lugares desde magia de cerca a magia de escenario.

Al mismo tiempo, es muy fácil utilizarlas en mnemónica, Yo las utilizo en mi espectáculo mágico.

Muy pronto estará comercializándose.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Vate Tola

Pues mucha suerte en tu proyecto compañero!
A ver si pronto nos puedes dar mas información o algún vídeo a modo de promoción, etc...será un placer echarle un vistazo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## chacariz

Pues muy pronto se comercializará, por lo pronto la imprenta ha sacado unos pocos libros, pero tienen algunos errores que en nada perjudica a la correcta lectura del libro, pero que hay que arreglar en la próxima tirada. Por lo tanto estos primeros libros serán mas baratos de adquirir que los que salgan próximamente.
Asi que como tengo muy pocos, si alguien lo quiere, que me lo diga y acordamos privadamente la forma de enviarlo.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Este es el ídice del libro:*

**  Capítulo 1. Prólogos e Historia.*

*1.1. * *Prólogo de Juaito.                                                                                           4 * 
*1.2. * *Prólogo de Melgar.                                                                                       6*
*1.3. * *Prólogo del autor.                                                                                          11*

*Capítulo 2. Descripción de las tarjetas y ordenación**.*

*2.1.* *Descripción y ordenación por familias.                                                  19*
*2.2.**Ordenación por mnemónica.                                                                  24*

*Capítulo 3. Efectos con las tarjetas.*

*3.1. Efecto nº 1.  Trilogía animal.                                                                    29*
*3.2. Efecto nº 2.  Espectaculares transmisiones.                                           30*
*3.3. Efecto nº 3. Espectaculares Transmisiones con predicción.                  31     * 
*3.4. Efecto nº 4. Espectaculares transmisiones con predicción aleatoria. 34       * 
*3.5. Efecto nº 5. Corte diabólico.                                                                      35*
*3.6. Efecto nº 6. Predicción diabólica.                                                             36*
*3.7. Efecto nº 7. La marca adivinada.                                                             37*
*3.8. Efecto nº 8. Adivinación por el Iris.                                                          39*
*3.9. Efecto nº 9. Espectaculares adivinaciones.                                             40*
*3.10. Efecto nº 10. Espectaculares adivinaciones 2ª versión.                                   44*
*3.11. Efecto nº 11. Entre psicokinesis* *y transmisión Mental.                                   47       * 
*3.12. Efecto nº 12. Predicciones imposibles.                                                   50       * 
*3.13. Efecto nº 13. Adivinación por la fecha.                                                   52*
*3.14. Efecto nº 14. Percepción animal.                                                            66*
*3.15. Efecto nº 15. Perdida y encontrada.                                                        67*
*3.16. Efecto nº 16. Figura al nombre.                                                               71*
*3.17. Efecto nº 17. Horóscopo animal.                                                             73*
*3.18. Efecto nº 18. Al Koran animal.                                                                 76*
*3.19. Efecto nº 19. Atracción animal.                                                               79*
*3.20. Efecto nº 20. Imposible triple Predicción.                                             81*
*3.21. Efecto nº 21. Milagro animal.                                                                  85*
*3.22. Efecto nº 22. Tri-Animal.                                                                         88*
*3.23. Efecto nº 23. De la Tierra al Cielo.                                                         91*
*3.24. Efecto nº 24. Una entre varias.                                                                95*
*3.25. Efecto nº 25. Afinidad psíquica.                                                              98*
*3.26. Efecto nº 26. Localización animal.                                                         99*
*3.27. Efecto nº 27. Los dos montones.                                                            101*
*3.28. Efecto nº 28. Dos formas de adivinar.                                                   103*

*Capítulo 4. Otras ideas para Mentalistas.*

*4.1. Efecto nº 1. Libreta diabólica.                                                                   105*
*4.2. Efecto nº 2. La cifra diabólica.                                                                 108*
*4.3. Efecto nº 3. La carta fantasma.                                                                109*
*4.4. Efecto nº 4. Test Total de libro.                                                               111*
*4.5. Efecto nº 5. Código binario para actuar  con médium.                         113*
*4.6. Efecto nº 6. Idea para transmisión  con compadre.                               119     * 
*4.7. Efecto nº 7. Efecto de Mentalismo impromptu y fácil.                          117*
*4.8. Efecto nº 8. De vivos y muertos.                                                              121*
*4.8. Efecto nº 9. ¿Qué número desean?                                                         124*

   Saludos. Magicos.

----------


## GIMMICK

> He escrito un libro sobre mentalismo con tarjetas de animales.
> 
> El libro se llama "*MIS TARJETAS DE ANIMALES Y OTRAS IDEAS PARA MENTALISTAS*".
> 
> En resumen se trata de un mazo de tarjetas (52) con animales y banderas, con las que se pueden hacer muchos efectos de mentalismo, y además es todo terreno, pues vale para toda clase de público y toda clase de lugares desde magia de cerca a magia de escenario.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, es muy fácil utilizarlas en mnemónica, Yo las utilizo en mi espectáculo mágico.
> 
> Muy pronto estará comercializándose.
> ...


Mucha suerte...  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, he visto una foto de tus cartas en la entrevista que te hacen..., habría posibilidad de que huibiera una versión tamaño poker y no jumbo... :Confused:

----------


## Pulgas

Mucha suerte.
Mantennos informados, por favor, de cuándo sale a la venta.

----------


## MagDani

Eso mantén nos informados y una cosa ...

¿Donde sale esa entrevista?

PD.
Suerte

----------


## Pulgas

Dani, supongo que se refieren a ésta:
Manolo Chacón y su libro

----------


## chacariz

Vamos a ver:

1º.- La entrevista es en un periodico del Campo de Gibraltar. Se llama Area. Yo la tengo en PDF y en Word, es a dos páginas. 

2º.- Las tarjetas están hechas en papel normal y luego plastificadas. Yo las tengo en tamaño Yumbo y en tamaño porquer, pues ya digo que son todo terreno. ahora bién son muy fáciles de hacer. Ya digo que no sirve como cartas para manipularlas, como por ejemplo la Bicycles, ya que la idea es que sea para efectos de Mentalismo.

3º.- La imprenta sólo me ha hecho unos pocos libros para mis compromisos, y dependerá del éxito que tenga para pedir más, pues el libro está hecho con las tapas duras y me han costado un dinero.

4º.- Estoy en contacto con una casa para estudiar la posibilidad de comercializarlo y hasta entonces no podré decir nada más. Pues han sido ellos los que mas interés han mostrado

5º.- Si alguien está interesado en adquirir este libro, que se ponga en contacto conmigo y le ampliaria más datos.

6º.- El señor Pulgas ha dado en el clavo, esa es la entrevista y ese soy yo.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## GIMMICK

> Dani, supongo que se refieren a ésta:
> Manolo Chacón y su libro





> 6º.- El señor Pulgas ha dado en el clavo, esa es la entrevista y ese soy yo.
> 
> Saludos Mágicos


A esa me refería, pero por cortesía no quise decir nada..., no todo el mundo quiere que se revele su identidad verdadera en un foro... 
Salu2  :Wink1:

----------


## chacariz

Por mi parte no hay problema que se revele mi identidad, ya que sólo escribo aqui cuando se de algo y doy amablemente mi opinión sin sentar cátedra. Me gusta más aprender que enseñar, aunque tengo un grupo de aficionados a la magia, que son muy atentos con mis consejos, y un mentalista profesional que me pide que sea su asesor.
Me teneis para vuestra disposición y os ayudaré siempre que pueda.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## GIMMICK

> Por mi parte no hay problema que se revele mi identidad, ya que sólo escribo aqui cuando se de algo y doy amablemente mi opinión sin sentar cátedra. Me gusta más aprender que enseñar, aunque tengo un grupo de aficionados a la magia, que son muy atentos con mis consejos, y un mentalista profesional que me pide que sea su asesor.
> Me teneis para vuestra disposición y os ayudaré siempre que pueda.
> 
> Saludos Mágicos.


Dos preguntas Chacariz: Hay prevista ya fecha de edición del libro y de las tarjetas? Y precio aproximado...?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## chacariz

No. aún no tengo idea de cuando se va a promocionar comercialmente mi libro, ni las tarjetas. De todas formas aún me quedan pocos libros por  el tema de si alguien quiere comprarmelo directamente con "Fe de erratas" ya que me lo hicieron para mis compromisos y para que corrigiera los errores. En estos libros, los errores son insignificantes y se puede leer perfectamente todo lo que viene, por eso están también más baratos.

Referente a las cartulinas tampoco se nada, hasta que no solucione el tema de comercializar el libro. De cualquier forma, las cartulinas las podeis hacer vosotros mismos si las utilizais para Mentalismo. Leyendo el libro, sabreis a que animales y banderas corresponde, aprederlas es muy fácil y viene bien explicado.

Si alguien está interesado que me escriba un correo, y le daré más datos sobre como hacer las cartulinas y sobre el libro.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## Iban

Chacariz, ¿nos harías el favor, para que entendamos qué podemos esperar de tu libro, de ponernos un par de ejemplos? ¿Crees que podrías citarnos algún efecto? (Sólo el efecto, evidentemente nada de destripar el juego). Si puedo pedir (oye, frente al defecto de pedir...  :Smile1: ), ¿nos cuentas de qué van "Corte Diabólico" y "Horóscopo Animal"?

Enhorabuena: siempre que aparece un nuevo libro, es buena noticia.

----------


## chacariz

> Chacariz, ¿nos harías el favor, para que entendamos qué podemos esperar de tu libro, de ponernos un par de ejemplos? ¿Crees que podrías citarnos algún efecto? (Sólo el efecto, evidentemente nada de destripar el juego). Si puedo pedir (oye, frente al defecto de pedir... ), ¿nos cuentas de qué van "Corte Diabólico" y "Horóscopo Animal"?
> 
> Enhorabuena: siempre que aparece un nuevo libro, es buena noticia.


 ==================================================  =================
¡Hola! Paso a contestarte, veamos:

El corte diabólico: Es un gran efecto de cerca o de salón, y consiste en que un espectador corta este paquete de tarjetas por donde quiera, mira el dibujo que queda debajo y mezcla las tarjetas. todo esto lo hace con el mago de espaldas.
Cuando el espectador ha hecho esto, el mago se vuelve y poniendo las tarjetas en la mesa boca arriba puede decir que figura que vió el espectador. También se le puede hacer a dos espectadores.
Nota: El paquete restante que quedó en la mesa, es metido en su cajita antes que el mago se de la vuelta, con lo que el mago no puede saber absolutamente nada.


El horóscopo animal: Es un efecto claramente de escenario.
Salen al escenario varios espectadores (No mas de 5) los hace sentar en unas sillas frente a los espectadores. En una mesa al lado, tienes lo siguiente: Un cuaderno de notas, un calendario y los lápices necesarios para cada uno de los espectadores.
le das al primero de ellos estos utensilios para que los compruebe y los vaya pasando para su comprobación a cada uno de ellos, mientras el mago explica al público el fenómeno que va a ocurrir.
Una ves pasado todo esto le das a cada uno de ello una hoja del cuaderno y un lápiz, el calendario lo dejas nuevamente en la mesa.

Le dices que cada uno de ellos, escriba en la hoja lo siguiente. Su fecha de nacimiento, un dibujo o frase cualquiera y su firma y que doblen el papel de forma que no se pueda ver nada. Mientras hacen esto, explicas al público la necesidad de estas cosas para hacer el experimento o pruebas que vas a realizar.
Uno de ellos recoje estos papeles escrito y se los da al mago uno a uno. El mentalista los va recogiendo y escribiendo en su dorso "algo", asi hasta completar todos lo papeles. En este punto el mago se da la vuelta y entrega uno a uno un papel y el libro y le dices que mire en el libro su fecha de nacimiento y que diga que figura hay en esa fecha.
La figura coincide con la que el mentalista ha escrito en el dorso del papel y que además es el suyo (el que el espectador escribió antes) Así uno a uno vas adivinando quien escribió cada papel y la figura que le corresponde.

Si deseas el libro (Me quedan muy pocos) me pones un mensaje interior o me llamas a este número. 606 220 973.

 Esto es a grandes rasgos las respuestas a lo que me pides. Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo mágico.

----------


## Iban

Muchísimas gracias, Chacariz, por despejar nuestras dudas den manera tan detallada. :-)

----------


## pros78

Hola Chacariz estuvimos hablando por telefono antes del verano.
El efecto que explicas del corte diabólico, ¿se parece al juego comercial psimbol deck de Vernet?
Una de las razones por las que aún no me he decidido del todo es porque no soy gran cartomago ni manipulador y no se si le sacaré rendimiento al libro con respecto a la parte práctica, ya que estoy seguro que la parte teórica aprendería mucho, que es en la fase en la que me encuentro.
¿Podrías decirme si se necesita ser gran cartomago para la mayoria de los juegos?
La segunda parte del libro me parece también muy interesante.
saludos

----------


## chacariz

> Hola Chacariz estuvimos hablando por telefono antes del verano.
> El efecto que explicas del corte diabólico, ¿se parece al juego comercial psimbol deck de Vernet?
> Una de las razones por las que aún no me he decidido del todo es porque no soy gran cartomago ni manipulador y no se si le sacaré rendimiento al libro con respecto a la parte práctica, ya que estoy seguro que la parte teórica aprendería mucho, que es en la fase en la que me encuentro.
> ¿Podrías decirme si se necesita ser gran cartomago para la mayoria de los juegos?
> La segunda parte del libro me parece también muy interesante.
> saludos


==================================================  ================
Vamos a ver: El libro está dirigido fundamentalmente para mentalistas, aunque hay efectos que lo podria hacer cualquiera que haga magia. Está escrito de forma muy directa, sin concesión a interminable parrafadas que para nada se necesita en la explicación del efecto, por lo que aunque tiene 28 efectos y 9 ideas para mentalistas, es un libro pequeño pero muy condensado.

Las tarjetas me las he fabricado yo, pues en la imprenta me pedian mucho dinero por hacerlas, pero leyendo el libro comprenderás que es facil hacerlas. De todas formas casi todos los efectos vienen de otras ideas con cartas. 

Siendo el libro para mentalistas, no se necesita absolutamente nada de habilidad cartomágica.

El libro está basado unica y exclusivamente en la utilización de una tarjetas de animales y banderas que no "Huele a Baraja".

Ya digo que como me hicieron pocos libro para la prueba, trae unos errores que en absoluto  influyen en la comprensión de cada uno de los efectos. De ahi que salgan tan baratos esto primeros. Los siguientes será mucho mas caros, pues se comercializará a través de una casa de magia.
En cuanto a la pregunta de si se parece al de Vernet, pues si, está basado en la misma idea pero con animales con lo que se puede hacer también para niños.
Ya digo que en mi espectáculo lo llevo siempre fijo al menos dos efectos con estas cartulinas.

Ah y otra cosa. En el libro se explica como se puede aprender en mnemónica facilmente estas tarjetas, para que no se te olviden nunca (Que es el gran problema de las mnemónica).

Un saludo Mágico.

----------


## pros78

Hola.
Al final me decanto por adquirirlo, siempre he aprendido mucho de los libros y sin duda que de éste también lo haré.
Te mando un privado y detallamos.
saludos

----------


## pros78

Solo cosas buenas podría decir de este libro y sobre Manolo Chacón.
Llevo una semana con él y todos los juegos son , sencillos de aprender y de gran impacto; de regalo nos muestra ideas para realizar sin sus tarjetas de animales.
Tengo varios libros y éste es el primero que le saco tanto rendimiento en cuestion de practica, ya que todos los juegos son perfectamente realizables, 
Un pequeño esfuerzo mnemotécnico (no demasiado) y tienes un gran abanico de posibilidades.
¡¡felicidades y muchas gracias Manolo!!

Te deseo mucha suerte con la venta.

----------


## chacariz

Ya son varios los mensajes que he recibido en mi movil, este es el primero en el foro. Me alegro que os sirva mucho, pues la idea que he tenido con las tarjetas de animales consigo muchos éxitos en mis actuaciones.
Ya me quedan pocos libros a este precio, los demás serán muchos mas caros pues los comercializará una casa de magia.

Mucha gracia por el reconocimiento y a triunfar con estos efectos.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## GIMMICK

> Ya son varios los mensajes que he recibido en mi movil, este es el primero en el foro. Me alegro que os sirva mucho, pues la idea que he tenido con las tarjetas de animales consigo muchos éxitos en mis actuaciones.
> Ya me quedan pocos libros a este precio, los demás serán muchos mas caros pues los comercializará una casa de magia.
> 
> Mucha gracia por el reconocimiento y a triunfar con estos efectos.
> 
> Saludos Mágicos.


Hola Chacariz, me podrías poner precio y datos por privado.

Gracias.  :Wink1:

----------


## chacariz

Y te escribí en el privado.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## MagDani

Tienes un privado.
Un saludo

----------


## chacariz

> Y te escribí en el privado.
> 
> Saludos mágicos.


============================================
Ya te respondi también en el privado.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## GIMMICK

> Y te escribí en el privado.
> 
> Saludos mágicos.


Ok, te he mandado un correo a tu email.  :Wink1:

----------


## MagDani

Pues bueno, ya he comprado el libro, ya os contaré mi impresión, pero seguro que le saco un buen provecho.
Si alguien le interesa espabilar que creo que solo le queda un par de libros mas.

----------


## chacariz

En privado ya te he puesto los detalles. Espero que lo disfrutes. Así es ya me quedan dos.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Bueno pues ya me quedé sin libros. ahora a esperar que los comercialice alguna casa de magia pero entonces serán más caros.

Os deseo muchos éxitos a lo que habeis pedido el libro, y sabeis que estoy a vuesta disposición.

Saludos Mágicos. Manolo Chacón.

----------


## MagDani

UFFF, ya lo tengo.
Mas rápido imposible.
Solo me he leído las 20 primeras páginas y me parece super interesante.

El concepto, la idea, el método, ¡si señor! una buena compra, y una encuadernación excelente en tapa dura, tamaño A5, unas 130 páginas de método, ideas y juegos.

Enhorabuena, es todo un lujo tener parte de tus conocimientos en mis manos.

----------


## chacariz

¡Vale! pues muchas gracias, deseo que efectivamente os ayude en vuestra magia, pues es lo único que he intentado

Ya cuando la imprenta me diga cuanto vale las tarjetas, lo pondré aqui por si estais interesados en adquirlas. También debo esperar que dicen las casas de magia. sobre el asunto.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## GIMMICK

Recibido libro, tiene muy buena pinta.

Gracias Chacariz, un saludo, y esperamos tus tarjetas...!  :Wink1:

----------


## chacariz

> Recibido libro, tiene muy buena pinta.
> 
> Gracias Chacariz, un saludo, y esperamos tus tarjetas...!


==================================================  ========
¡Me alegro! Espero que te sirva para tus propósitos.

En cuanto a las tarjetas, he estado en contacto con varia imprentas de mi localidad y de otras localidadades, la verdad que sus propiuestas son muy caras y además me exigen un mínimo muy alto de este mazo de tarjetas, ahora sólo me falta la contestación de una, que me han asegurado será algo más barato, en cuanto tenga noticias lo pondré aqui para general conocimiento.

En cuanto a los libros ya sabeis que estoy esperando contestación de algunas casas, si en un plazo razonable no recibo contestación, estudiaré la posibilidad de hacerlo yo, eso esta por estudiar, ya veremos. Pues me siguen pidiendo libros.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Bueno ¿Por fin! Después de hablar con muchas imprentas creo haber encontrado la más barata.

Las tarjetas con su cajita en tamaño Póquer os saldrían a 18 euros.

Las tarjetas tamaño YUMBO  también con su cajita, para escenario 27 euros.

Os puedo asegurar que es lo más barato que he podido encontrar

Así que dependiendo de la demanda las pediré pues eso si, tengo que adquirir al menos 50. Así que os ruego que si queréis alguna me lo hagáis saber lo antes posible ya que después de esto no creo que haga más,


Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Sobre el tema del libro, ya sabeis que me quede sin singún ejemplar. Asi que lo haga quien lo haga la nueva edición estará corregida y aumentada con al menos dos o tres efectos más.

Asi que logicamente, el precio será muy distinto de los que habeis comprado hasta ahora.

Ruego a todos los que estén interesados, que me escriban un correo poniedo sus datos, para en su caso dependiendo de la demanda y por riguroso orden de pedido se hará o no la nueva edición.

Espero vuestras noticias.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## GIMMICK

Estaría bien tener la baraja...  :Wink1:

----------


## MagDani

yo me apunto a la baraja jumbo

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## chacariz

> yo me apunto a la baraja jumbo
> 
> Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk


==================================================  ==
Ok te puedo asegurar que es lo más barato que he podido conseguir.

Ya estas anotado para cuando lo haga y te lo comunicaré en su momento.

Magicos saludos.

----------


## chacariz

¡Bueno ya, por fin! ¡así es!

Pues ya tengo también el precio de libro corregido y aumentado con tres efectos más.

Como quedó ya dicho el precio de las tarjetas:

Las grandes para escenario = 27 euros.

Pequeñas para cerca o salón = 18 euros.

Libro corregido y aumentado = 20 euros.

Como podeis comprobar, no es en absoluto nada de caro. Ahora bién sólo los haré en el caso que tenga la demanda suficiente. Asi que el que  quiera algo de estos tres artículos, que 
me lo diga para anotarlos por riguroso orden de pedido.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## b12jose

Yo me apunto al libro y tarjetas de cerca/salón:P

Gracias!

----------


## chacariz

> Yo me apunto al libro y tarjetas de cerca/salón:P
> 
> Gracias!


==================================================  ============0
¡Hola! te he escrito un mensaje privado.

Magicos saludos.

----------


## chacariz

Para responder a todos los que me lo han pedido, sólo puedo decir esto: Según me han comentado en la imprenta a mediados de Enero tendrán el libro corregido y aumentado con tres efectos más, esta es la noticia que puedo dar aqui, cuando lo tenga en mis manos ya lo comentaré,

Saludos mágicos a todos y feliz años nuevo.

----------


## chacariz

Según me han comentado, dentro de muy poco tendré en mi poder la nueva edición del libro sobre tarjetas de animales y Banderas, así como las tarjetas.
Así que cuando las tenga, procederé a enviarosla a todos los que me la han pedido, ya que he hecho sólo las necesarias y no se si haré más.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## MagDani

Chacariz, yo te las pedí, pero hace ya un mes que te escribí un correo para decirte que, como había pasado ya mucho tiempo y tenía que darle salida al libro, que ya me las había fabricado yo mismo, se que viste el correo por que me contestaste, pero por si acaso te dejo el mensaje aquí en el foro.

Un Saludo

----------


## chacariz

Asi es, Creo según me ha comentado el librero las tendré esta semana, pero como no depende de mi, es por eso que no me puedo comprometer a nada. cuando las tenga en mi poder las iré enviando a todos los que me la han pedido.

Me alegro que te las haya fabricado tu mismo y que disfrute mucho de ellas, ya me contarás como te va.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## chacariz

¡Por fin he podido terminar esta nueva edición del libro “Mis tarjetas de animales” y las propias tarjetas! Ahora procederé a enviarlas a todos los que me la han pedido y han esperado pacientemente todo este tiempo para conseguirlas.
  Si algunos de vosotros estáis en esa situación y no os lo he comunicado, pues en algún caso no se sus direcciones, que me lo diga lo antes posible, pues no se si podré hacer más ediciones dado el trabajo y los inconvenientes que me han dado esta nueva edición corregida y aumentada.


Saludos mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Bueno pues ya se terminaron los libros y las tarjetas.
  Quiero desde aquí dar las gracias a todos los que han confiado en un trabajo, que ha servido para dar a conocer mis ideas mentalistas con estas cartulinas con figuras de animales y banderas.
  No he pretendido en ningún momento utilizarlo con fines económicos, el enorme trabajo que me  ha costado hacer las dos ediciones, el pagar dos veces el derecho de autor, y los variados problemas que he tenido, hace que haya decidido no hacer más. Sin embargo me ha servido eso sí, para tener el honor gratificante de hacer algo que tenia muchas ganas de hacer, además de las muchas y variadas felicitaciones que he recibido, con eso doy por bien servido el trabajo y el coste económico que me ha ocasionado.
  Como he dicho, a partir de ahora ya no haré más. En consecuencia, los que se adelantaron y lo adquirieron, ha tenido la suerte de tenerlo por un precio irrisorio, pues tanto el libro como las tarjetas no se pueden encontrar más baratas ni mejor hechas. De esto pueden dar fe aquellos que ha tenido la suerte de tenerlo.

  A partir de ahora, desearos a aquellos que ya lo tienen, que lo disfruten y consigan todos los éxitos posibles, pues a mi me esta dando muchas satisfacciones.

  A los que aún no lo tienen, pues esperar que alguien se tome este trabajo y lo edite, entonces entenderán todo esto que se dice del libro.


Saludos mágicos.

----------


## jbarrena

Vaya, veo que llego tarde!! llevo poco tiempo en este foro y veo que el libro ha tenido buenas críticas, si vuelves a hacerlo de nuevo te agradecería que me lo dijeras, gracias.

----------


## chacariz

¡Hola a todos! Es posible que se vaya a editar nuevamente el libro, pero hasta que esto no ocurra no podré deciros nada, pues he querido hacer las tarjetas como naipes para que los cartómanos las puedan usar, y la verdad que todos son problemas, sobre todo de precio, pues que me hagan las cartas sin plastificar y que sean de textura de naipe me sale muy caro, y eso me tiene detenido.

  Por otro lado los animales ya serán distintos en cuanto al tipo de figura, pues los he dibujado y coloreado para que todo sea de mi cosecha y aunque son los mismos animales ya se presentan como dibujados.

  Las tarjetas grande será iguales (Plastificadas) pues duran más y no se necesita manipularlas, y sólo las tarjetas pequeñas (tamaño Bicycle) quiero hacerlas para como he dicho poder manipularlas y es eso lo que me tiene detenido.

  Si alguien sabe donde me la pueden hacer a buen precio, le agradecería me lo comunicara.

   Venga un saludo mágico.

----------


## swaze

Chacariz yo tengo un estudio de diseño gráfico y publicidad 2.0, soy diseñador gráfico, solemos hacer trabajos de todos los tipos y tenemos muy buenas concesiones con fabricantes e imprentas, te dejo si quieres podemos mirar de solucionarlo.

te mando un mp

----------


## magik mackey

Mira aqui, conozco magos que las tienen con su publicidad, en las cartas de esta marca, puedes consultarles.

Naipes Comas

----------


## chacariz

Pues dame sus correos o teléfonos asi me pondré en contacto con ellos.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## magik mackey

Aqui tienes el email de Naipes Comas

negsa@naipescomas.com

----------


## MagDani

En el link de arriba esta toda la información  LINKS , de todos modos ahí va:

Naipes Comas

Cartamundi España
Casa Nova, s/n, 5-7
08430 La Roca del Vallès
Barcelona - España
Móvil: +34 607 22 27 07
Tel.: +34 93 842 25 00
Fax: +34 93 842 28 19
carlos.corbera@cartamundi.com

----------


## chacariz

¡Vale! ya me he puesto en contacto con el. Gracias.

----------


## chacariz

Naipes Cómas me ha comentado que la cantidad de tarjetas que pido no me la pueden hacer, pues ellos hacen mucho más.

Así que sigo buscando a ver quien me las puede hacer.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Chacariz, que es lo que necesitas exactamente??

----------


## chacariz

Bueno pues ya tengo una nueva edición de mi libro. En este caso sin las tarjetas, pues seguimos buscando hacerlas en buenas condiciones y hasta que eso no ocurra no podremos hacerlas.

Pero aquellos que se dirigieron a mi pidiéndome un libro cuando ya se habían acabado, le digo que ya me lo pueden ir pidiendo, pues he hecho una edición cortita e iré enviándola por riguroso orden de pedido

Saludos mágicos a todos.

----------


## chacariz

¡Hola a todos! Ya tengo en mi poder las nuevas tarjetas para los efectos de mi libro, son del tamaño de las Bicycles, pero ya no son plastificadas, son laminadas por lo que les viene mucho mejor a los qeu usan cartas. Adema son dibujos hecho a mano.
Espero que aquellos que estabais interesados en esta nueva y remozada edición, se pongan en contacto conmigo para ver si siguen interesado en este tema. La verdad que me ha quedado muy bonitas esta nuevas tarjetas, queria colgar una foto aqui , pero por ahora no consigo hacerlo, ya vere como lo hago.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Tarjetas de animales.JPG

*Estas  son las nuevas tarjetas de animales y banderas de mi nueva edición del  libro "Mis tarjetas de animales y banderas" Ya no son plastificadas, son  laminadas, más parecidas a una baraja normal aunque no igual. Espero  que os guste, todas las figuras han sido pintadas y coloreadas a mano.*

----------


## chacariz

¡Hola a todos!

  Ya tengo las tarjetas grandes (Aunque dispongo de pocos ejemplares). Además dispongo de juegos de tarjetas para realizar los diferentes efectos que vienen en el libro.

  Insisto en que no tengo muchos ejemplares.

  Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## chacariz

Fotos Tarjetas 2a.JPG

A petición de algunos de vosotros aqui os muestro los diferentes juegos de tarjetas para realizar algunos de los efectos del libro.

Saludos Mágico.

----------


## chacariz

Ya me quedan pocos ejemplares de libros y tarjetas. Os comunico que ya no haré más ediciones, pues estoy preparando un libro de iniciación al mentalismo.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Linaje

cuanto cuesta :Confused: 
queda alguno :Confused:

----------


## chacariz

> cuanto cuesta
> queda alguno


 ==================================================  ==============
Ya te contesté en el privado.

Saludos mágicos.

----------

